# That one animal you make/made an effort to talk to daily?



## easpa (Apr 5, 2010)

Who was/is yours?

Mine is Midge.


----------



## Wish (Apr 5, 2010)

Umm.... What?! XD


----------



## easpa (Apr 5, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Umm.... What?! XD


Do you have an animal in your town that you try to talk to daily?


----------



## Conor (Apr 5, 2010)

When I had the game it was Genji.


----------



## Zephent (Apr 5, 2010)

Only when I was trying to get their picture, or ensure they wouldnt move out.

Usually was Lucky in the original, or Lucky and Stitches in the more recent 2 entries in the series.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

When I was playing it was Peewee. I loved that Gorilla.


----------



## Wish (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohh... Poncho! <33333


----------



## Ricano (Apr 5, 2010)

Bones.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 5, 2010)

Punchy


----------



## kierraaa- (Apr 5, 2010)

Carmen


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually .. it was all of the cats


----------



## Gethsamane (Apr 5, 2010)

Geeze, can't even remember it's been so long.... I think it was that one penguin? Started with an R. Roland or Robert or somethin'.


----------



## Micah (Apr 5, 2010)

I used to talk to Chevre or Pate daily until they moved.

Now I guess it would have to be Biskit, Rosie or Frobert.


----------



## Numner (Apr 5, 2010)

My dog usually holds pretty interesting conversations


----------



## merinda! (Apr 5, 2010)

All of them, just for free stuff.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 5, 2010)

The hawks/falcons/eagles.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 5, 2010)

In the original- Doc.
In City Folk- Bunnie.

But I don't really play much anymore :<


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2010)

Victoria <3
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Sarah stole her...:c</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 6, 2010)

Bones and Poncho.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone whose there.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 7, 2010)

-sigh-
It was that girl dalmation.... Portia was it? But she is long gone .


----------



## Erica (Apr 7, 2010)

Chester... :]


----------



## Niall (Apr 7, 2010)

Stitches


----------



## Vivi (Apr 7, 2010)

Nibbles. She was my favorite villager. She lived in my ACWW town for 3 years, but my game got corrupt and I had to delete it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

Nan.


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nan.


I hated Nan to bits.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 8, 2010)

Now I've started playing again, it's this chicken called Egbert =D


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2010)

TROLOLOLOLO!!!!


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 8, 2010)

Bigger and better sensation said:
			
		

> TROLOLOLOLO!!!!


That's not an animal.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 8, 2010)

Poncho. He always had gyroids and on the Flea Market he would always give me the ones he had and he always got more gyroids the next week or so.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Hirosho (Apr 8, 2010)

Bigger and better sensation said:
			
		

>


Beautiful.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 8, 2010)

Amelia and Apollo


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 8, 2010)

My xboyfriend... Teddy ;-;


----------



## merinda! (Apr 8, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> My xboyfriend... Teddy ;-;


what.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2010)

Butch, Bones, Walker, basically any dog. Jay, Drift, Camofrog, and a few others


----------



## Ziken (Apr 24, 2010)

Goldie! or Poncho!


----------



## Yokie (Apr 25, 2010)

Purrl, Kid Cat, Static, Agent S and some other that I can't remember atm.


----------



## yianni1578 (Apr 25, 2010)

I always talk to Moe


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2010)

Octavian! <3


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 25, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Bigger and better sensation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The elusive TROLOLOLOLO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 25, 2010)

Tank or Baabara.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 25, 2010)

Cookie


----------



## Ziken (Apr 25, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> Cookie


awesome, cookie!


----------



## Shinykiro (Apr 26, 2010)

Chow as usual. ID


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 27, 2010)

I remember in 5th grade when I used to play AC: Wild World for my DS, I had a favorite neighbor Walker, the little puppy. I remember him talking about a can of food he found rotting under his furniture. Was a funny character.  ^_^


----------



## poptart (May 1, 2010)

Yeah I liked Walker, too. I also liked Goldie, Rosie, Lolly, Portia, and Whitney. Yeah, I have a lot of favorite characters. Mostly the dogs and cats.


----------



## PMC66 (May 1, 2010)

Buzz in the original and Abel and Mabel from the clothes shop =)


----------



## IWearHoodiez (Jul 31, 2010)

Either Tangy or Kiki. My two favorite cats 
(Oh and Bob) Hehe


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 31, 2010)

angus.  ;_;  he is now gone.

currently, tank.  another good bro to have around.


----------



## Niall (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine was stitches http://images.mylot.com/userImages/images/postphotos/2278183.gif


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 2, 2010)

Before they moved away, I always made my best effort to talk to Biskit and Drake everyday.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Mac is the one villager I would talk to daily. However, I would make that effort with every villager who happened to be a dog. I love the dog villagers.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't want any of my villagers to move out of my town, so I make an effort to talk to each of them daily just to see if any plan on moving..


----------

